# Woo Hoooo! My First Merckx!



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

Picked up a closeout Merckx Leader in the beautiful red/black/white colors. I have not ridden it yet since my bottom bracket and seatpost did not fit and I had to order another one. 

I'll post some pics when it is all built up, so far I have a el-cheapo ITM stem and bar on there, Campy Record with black Eurus wheels.

Can anybody make any suggestions on a good alloy bar & stem? I'm looking at the Cinelli Graphis bar & stem and the Deda Zero 100 stem and Newton bars.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Show us a pic of the frame.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

don't now about stem, but bar, for sure the Deda 215 shallow drop!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Go Deda.....the Newton is a great stem and bar combo. +1 on the 215's....they are the only bars I'll run now. Get shallow drops if you're a smaller guy, deep drops if you're bigger or have big hands. 

Congrats on the bike....you'll dig it.


----------

